# Old gold pocket watch - help with ID needed



## calypso (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been taking a closer look at my Dad's old pocket watch.

I know next to nothing about pocket watches, so I thought I would put it up here.

It is about one and a half inches across.

It is marked K18, which I presume to be 18 kt gold. No hallmarks, as far as I can see.

Serial number is 68687

Initials J.P near the serial number

87 also appears on the inside of the case.

No name on the movement except slow and fast on the regulator.

Some very small dents in the rather soft metal, but it works and keeps very good time.

Any clues, please?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Basic information - - it's what is called a "Half Hunter" - - meaning you can read the time without opening the cover, as in more odern Pocket Watches. The idea was protection for the dial and hands. :yes:

The movement is often referred to as "Three Fingered", pretty obvious looking at it really, and is also a fairly generic one, good news if you ever need parts, they can be found from donor non-workers.

Try a Gogle on "microlisk" and plough through there, there is a wealth of info on Pocket Watches, his site is in German but has an English translate.


----------



## calypso (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Mel. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

At least it looks as though it has the original double spaded hour hand...many of these get lost or broken and are replaced with single spaded ones. The double spade allows the watch to be read when the cover is closed...and only the inner spade is visible through the cover crystal as per your first pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> At least it looks as though it has the original double spaded hour hand...many of these get lost or broken and are replaced with single spaded ones. The double spade allows the watch to be read when the cover is closed...and only the inner spade is visible through the cover crystal as per your first pic.


 i learned something new today :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I knew that Bruce - - na na ne nah nah :yes:

But I forgot! :sadwalk:


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Doubt that it is solid gold, also you appear to be missing the Bezel and glass that protect the hands and dial. I have many continental watches with this exact movement which are usually marked on the case 15 rubis. The strange thing about your movement is the size of the stem retaining screw which looks larger than normal. The movement appears to be pin set where as all of mine are lever set.


----------

